# Acquiring free stuff



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, since I posted on Facebook that I am getting back into N Scale model railroading.. I now have a almost completed 3x6 layout that looks pretty good that I am picking up tomorrow... and a box of N Scale stuff from a ham radio friend of mine that is on its way.

I will probably end up giving the layout away eventually when I start working on my own (the one I am getting is a twice around figure 8 with a small passing siding, I would like more operations). The box of N Scale stuff is going to include some rolling stock and motive power from the mid 80s.

I went from nothing about 3 weeks ago to acquiring more stuff than I expected. I also bought some things thinking I will slowly get back into it. I guess I was wrong!

I am glad I have an understanding spouse.

Jason


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Undermidnight said:


> I am glad I have an understanding spouse.
> 
> Jason


hat definitely helps, although I often hedge bets by leaving things in the trunk until early the next morning when she is still sound asleep, and I can sneak it up to the trainroom.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My wife is very understanding, but then I bring some stuff in with a bunch of repairs, and it just seems to accumulate and never leave.  It's nice cover for other stuff coming in.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Lee Willis said:


> hat definitely helps...


For N perhaps, but that would be a conspicuous hat for hiding O stuff.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

An understanding wife is good, but bribery is better! Never bring in train stuff without chocolate, wine, flowers, or takeout!

Also, do it infrequently enough that you can credibly claim to be sticking to a budget.


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

Picked up the layout on Saturday. It needs some buildings and some track cleaning, but other than that, it works and looks great! It is a typical figure 8 with a cross-over and loop around with a small siding. 

So here is a "night" shot of a fast moving B&O freight through the hills of the "Grandon East Branch" (which is what I am calling my little pike). The blue light was from a Blue Moon beer sign I have hanging on the wall.

https://youtu.be/vjS_jRa7JKI

The other items arrived on Saturday and it is not so good of shape. The plastic is somewhat distorted from heat. The SF SD40-2 is missing the railings. The Santa Fe switcher is in good shape (it is a Kato unit from the 80s). The Rivorrosi steam engine needs some work.

But I am not complaining!

Jason


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Once in a Blue moon...(there I go again) 
do you get such a good running layout FOR FREE!. That
beer sign was the perfect light for a night run. The train seemed
smooth as silk and did not seem to have any
difficulty with the riser. 

Don


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

DonR said:


> Once in a Blue moon...(there I go again)
> do you get such a good running layout FOR FREE!. That
> beer sign was the perfect light for a night run. The train seemed
> smooth as silk and did not seem to have any
> ...


I was pretty lucky to get it. All because of a Facebook post 

Jason


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Very atmospheric video. I'm guessing it's a figure eight. It might have been for free but now you will want to add to it or build a bigger layout. This is when the spending begins!


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Very atmospheric video. I'm guessing it's a figure eight. It might have been for free but now you will want to add to it or build a bigger layout. This is when the spending begins!


I do still plan to do my own layout, but this can get me through until then. I would like to have more operational ability in a layout whereas this is more of a running layout.

Yes, it is a figure 8 with a larger outer loop. There is one small passing siding and storage track. He built this from a book that teaches you from start to finish how to build a layout.

It still needs some tweaking and I need to put some buildings on it.

Eventually I plan to give it away to someone, or integrate it into a larger layout (if I had room).

Jason


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

I tracked down what this layout is. The person I got it from couldn't remember. It appears it is the Woodland Scenics Scenic Ridge layout without the buildings. It is pretty much done except the buildings.

Jason


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

So the folks know what you have, check this:

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search...+layout&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> An understanding wife is good, but bribery is better! Never bring in train stuff without chocolate, wine, flowers, or takeout!


C'mon, be a real man! Get some balls! Just tell her you're buyin' trains, and she gets nadda!

That's what I did.....of course, living in a tent since then has it's disadvantages as regards to being able to run trains.....or stay warm and dry.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> C'mon, be a real man! Get some balls! Just tell her you're buyin' trains, and she gets nadda!
> 
> That's what I did.....of course, living in a tent since then has it's disadvantages as regards to being able to run trains.....or stay warm and dry.....


Right! Because REAL men ENJOY sleeping in the dog house...:cheeky4:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Undermidnight said:


> I tracked down what this layout is. The person I got it from couldn't remember. It appears it is the Woodland Scenics Scenic Ridge layout without the buildings. It is pretty much done except the buildings.
> 
> Jason


You may be aware that they sell a set of structures for this layout under their DPM line. It sells for $160 MSRP, but for 15 building kits, that's not a bad price.

DPM kits are well made, nicely detailed, and usually easy to assemble.


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> You may be aware that they sell a set of structures for this layout under their DPM line. It sells for $160 MSRP, but for 15 building kits, that's not a bad price.
> 
> DPM kits are well made, nicely detailed, and usually easy to assemble.


It appears the original owner has the building kit partially finished. He is offering to sell me the buildings. I am still ahead since he gave me the layout. I don't know a price yet.

I really like this layout. Not really for operations (which is what I plan to do when I build my own) but good to relax and have a train run on it.

Jason


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Right! Because REAL men ENJOY sleeping in the dog house...:cheeky4:


You start to get used to it! heheheh


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

"FREE STUFF" is great, 'cause it's free.


----------

